# Komme nicht mehr automatisch auf Google Startseite



## multimolti (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Seit heute mittag komme ich nicht mehr auf meine Google Personalisierte Startseite (heißt jetzt iGoogle). Normalerweise, wenn ich auf http://www.google.de gehe, oder auf meinen Home-Button im FF klicke, komme ich da sofort hin. Aber seit heute komme ich immer auf die normale Google Seite. Eingeloggt bin ich, aber ich muss immer rechts oben auf den "iGoogle"-Link klicken. Cookies sind unverändert an, daran kann es nicht liegen, woran liegt das Problem dann?


----------



## hikeda_ya (11. Mai 2007)

Welche Startseite ist im FF eingetragen

Schon mal auf Highjacker überprüft


----------



## multimolti (11. Mai 2007)

hmm, also bisher hatte ich einfach immer http://www.google.de/ im Firefox als Startseite drin, und kam trotzdem zu meiner personalisierten. Jetzt habe ich dort mal http://www.google.de/ig?hl=de eingetragen, jetzt komme ich beim klick auf das Haus auch auf die richtige Seite, aber wenn ich mit der google Toolbar auf das Google-Logo da ganz links klicke komme ich wieder auf die normale google Seite.. naja, wenigstens geht es jetzt mit dem Home-Button.

Und was Highjacker sind habe ich kein Ahnung und grad auch keine Zeit nachzukucken ;-)


----------

